# Everspace 2 (Freelancer & WCPrivateer Like Game)



## Blake00 (Nov 3, 2019)

We've got another one lol! One of the great bonuses of making a Freelancer FB group a while back is that members alert me to all Freelancer & Wing Commander Privateer 'spiritual sequels' on the way haha. Been a good year so far.. first Rebel Galaxy Outlaw, Then Starpoint Gemini 3 and now we've got Everspace 2!

The sequel is looking even more amazing than the first one did. The whole rogue like randomly generated galaxy put me off playing the last one but it sounds like they're going proper open world detailed pre-made galaxy like good old Freelancer this time around! And the planet surface areas look awesome too! Kickstarter total looks a bit worrying though but hopefully they get there over the line!

EVERSPACE 2 kickstarter

*This guy has done a good video preview of it:*






*Here's some sexy screens I found around the place:*


----------

